# Hopper OTA?



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I know that the OTA function is not available at this time, but when it does become available, will a separate ota line have to be run to all hoppers & joey's or to just the hopper?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Just the Hopper, there is no tuners Sat or OTA on the Joeys.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

that is great news...........that was something that was holding me back from the change to the hopper/joey system. Still think that I will wait & see a little more feedback on the new system


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tampa8 said:


> Just the Hopper, there is no tuners Sat or OTA on the Joeys.


Playing Devil's Advocate... Do we know this to be true?

Right now we know that Joeys don't actually seem to have Internet connections unless you connect them directly... even though they are communicating with a Hopper that is on the Internet (see other threads discussing this).

Since the Joeys do have USB ports that right now are for "unknown" future support... I honestly would not be surprised to find out that you need an OTA USB stick at each Joey.

I have no inner circle knowledge... just saying Dish has been rather mum on future OTA support to date so I honestly wouldn't be surprised by anything at this point.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Right now we know that Joeys don't actually seem to have Internet connections unless you connect them directly... even though they are communicating with a Hopper that is on the Internet (see other threads discussing this).


Or have the HIC on the network if one needs to see the home network from a Joey.



> Since the Joeys do have USB ports that right now are for "unknown" future support... I honestly would not be surprised to find out that you need an OTA USB stick at each Joey.


I would be surprised if a Joey could not use a Hopper's OTA tuner - but yes, we should wait for the product release.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Or have the HIC on the network if one needs to see the home network from a Joey.


True. I forgot to mention that.



James Long said:


> I would be surprised if a Joey could not use a Hopper's OTA tuner - but yes, we should wait for the product release.


I would too... except I keep thinking... what reason if there for a USB port on a Joey IF it uses the internet connection of a Hopper and the EHD of a hopper and the OTA tuner of a Hopper?

The took connections like component off of the Joey to save money I would guess... so why leave a USB port on it that seems in theory to not ever be needed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't see in XiP100's software anything what will support USB OTA tuner.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I would almost consider having an OTA connection that a Joey could use as a plus, maybe a big plus. If you could watch a network live from a Joey without using any tuner from the Hopper, that adds a possibility to watch something live while all tuners are recording. Best scenario - it can be either way, Joey sees the Hopper OTA, OR - can have it's own OTA.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I would too... except I keep thinking... what reason if there for a USB port on a Joey IF it uses the internet connection of a Hopper and the EHD of a hopper and the OTA tuner of a Hopper?


It doesn't. The Joey can use the internet of a HIC but at this point to see the home network you can't do that through a Hopper. You need an Ethernet connection - or perhaps a USB Wi-Fi stick?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

USB RF adapter to Wireless keyboard. The Joey will become the WebTV of the future.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Getting back to the threads title, is there any news on how "soon" this will be enabled?

Has anyone tried a USB ATSC tuner in their hopper? I know it probably will just say "unsupported USB device". But who knows?


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a DirecTV AM21 USB tuner that's nothing but a door stop now that I'm with Dish. Wouldn't it be a hoot if it worked with the Hopper. Unfortunately, no Hopper here to try it out on...


----------

